# Thames Path Challenge, again!



## Stitch147 (Sep 3, 2018)

This coming Saturday I will be taking part in the Thames Path Challenge, again! I'll be completing the Thames Bridges trek. 25km and 16 bridges, Putney Bridge to Southwark Park (just past Tower Bridge) zig zagging the bridges on the way.

https://www.thamespathchallenge.com/the-route

Last year I completed the distance in 4 hours, 56 minutes and 37 seconds. Hopefully I can do a similar time this year.


----------



## Lanny (Sep 3, 2018)

Good luck & happy trekking! @Stitch147


----------



## Northerner (Sep 3, 2018)

Good luck Stitch!  Hope the weather is good for you, have a great day, and watch out for those blisters!


----------



## Radders (Sep 3, 2018)

Great! We’re doing the 12 Bridges on 30 Sept which is a subset of your longer challenge! Are you raising money for charity? Do you have a just giving page?


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 3, 2018)

Radders said:


> Great! We’re doing the 12 Bridges on 30 Sept which is a subset of your longer challenge! Are you raising money for charity? Do you have a just giving page?


No, not doing this for charity. I'm doing the Diabetes UK one on the 30th too!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 3, 2018)

Good stuff Stitch147. Good luck


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 3, 2018)

Good luck Stitch!


----------



## Rachel64 (Sep 3, 2018)

Good luck


----------



## Radders (Sep 3, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> No, not doing this for charity. I'm doing the Diabetes UK one on the 30th too!


Wonderful, well done!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 8, 2018)

Starting area selfie!


----------



## grovesy (Sep 8, 2018)

Good luck.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 8, 2018)

Best of luck!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 8, 2018)

2 hours 13 mins and I'm halfway there. Quick pee, sock change and snacks. 
I might be heading for a pb if I can maintain this pace.
Halfway selfie!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> I might be heading for a pb if I can maintain this pace.


I read that as 'heading for a pub'!


----------



## Radders (Sep 8, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> 2 hours 13 mins and I'm halfway there. Quick pee, sock change and snacks.
> I might be heading for a pb if I can maintain this pace.
> Halfway selfie!
> View attachment 9811 View attachment 9812


Yummy lunch!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 8, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I read that as 'heading for a pub'!


Temping!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 8, 2018)

And I've finished!!! Smashed last year's time. About 4 and half hours. IllI get my official time and finishing position later. 
Really pleased with myself.
 

We'll deserved plate of food at the finish.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 8, 2018)

Very well done.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2018)

Excellent Stitch!  Well done! You definitely deserve the nosh!  How are the feet?


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 8, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Excellent Stitch!  Well done! You definitely deserve the nosh!  How are the feet?


Feet are spot on. No blisters this year!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 8, 2018)

Brilliant!

I'd be ready for the recycling bin after a trek like that.


----------



## Flower (Sep 8, 2018)

Brilliant Stitch 

It'll be the Freddo bar that helped you smash your PB  Glad your feet behaved well


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 8, 2018)

Flower said:


> Brilliant Stitch
> 
> It'll be the Freddo bar that helped you smash your PB  Glad your feet behaved well


He tasted good, so did the banana. It's the only time I have them.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 8, 2018)

Brilliant news!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 8, 2018)

Sooooooo, I just checked and my official time was 4 hours 27 mins and 53 seconds. I finished in 48th place (approx 2500 participants) and I was the 23rd female to finish. Well happy with that.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2018)

Good Stuff ! Well done Stitch147


----------



## Lanny (Sep 8, 2018)

Very well done!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 16, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> He tasted good, so did the banana. It's the only time I have them.


YOU where defiantly allowed them Stitch.  Good nos 48 out of 2500.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 16, 2018)

Well done Stitch!


----------

